# Vpn Fvs 338



## ava99 (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt einen echten VPN Router zu gelegt , den oben genannten.
Habe allerdings Probleme einrichten des Routers, spirch VPN Einrichtung
Kann mir jemand von euch helfen bzgl der VPN Einrichtung.

  hat mich nicht eirklich weitergebracht .
Hatte zwar Seiten gefunden, aber hben nicht wirklich mein Problem gelöst !!


Vielen Dank schon im voraus 


Grüße
ava99


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2005)

Was genau ist denn das Problem?


----------



## ava99 (23. November 2005)

Hallo

Also Ich möchte eine VPN Tunnel einrichten . Der von Außen erreichbar ist.
Hinter Vpn Fvs 338 steht ein Netzwerk, das ich von außen erreichen möchte

1)
This VPN tunnel will connect to:  	 
A remote VPN Gateway
A remote VPN client

Was muß da wählen 

2)
ich eine dynamische IP bei dyndns
What is the remote WAN's IP address or Internet name?  	xxxx.dyndns.org
What is the IKE Local ID Data?                                            xxxx.dyndns.org
stimmt das so 

3)
Was muß ich eingeben:
What is the remote LAN IP address and Subnet Mask?
IP Mask             :  welche die vom Router/oder vom pc /oder ?
Subnetmask     : 255.255.255.0    ?

4)
Wenn das so gemacht habe kommt :
 Error: Invalid Peer DNS name


Vielen Dank schon im voraus 


Grüße
ava99


----------

